# TR:  Another Magical Day.  2/6/14



## RustyGroomer (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 10, 2014)

Cannot add text in between pics?  Can’t figure out why?  Oh’ well, enjoy some pics.  Great day/weekend @ Magic!  Thursday was one for the books, followed by 3 more days of perfect skiing.  The mountain is skiing amazingly well.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautiful, drool-worthy.  Missed the powder, but Sunday was excellent.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks a lot like my day Thursday at Magic. Minus the professional action photography and first tracks on the mountain. lol


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks! Far from pro photogs. Got a perfect day for pics. One look in the morning @ a perfectly smooth Black, I decided to bring the good cam.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 10, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Thanks! Far from pro photogs. Got a perfect day for pics. One look in the morning @ a perfectly smooth Black, I decided to bring the good cam.



Don't sell yourself short RG. You've got the eye and I heard from a reliable source that the Powder mag visitors really liked the shot of MMP.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 10, 2014)

A little post-production / Photoshop levels, shadows/highlights, maybe a little masking, and you could mistake those for photos in a Ski magazine, a couple of them definitely.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 11, 2014)

bdfreetuna said:


> A little post-production / Photoshop levels, shadows/highlights, maybe a little masking, and you could mistake those for photos in a Ski magazine, a couple of them definitely.



Not far off at all. These are great


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I'll throw a few more up.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## xwhaler (Feb 11, 2014)

Do we assume snowmaking is all done for the season? I know Magic cleared Sorcerer and reclaimed pipes up there and I had heard they may blow there? (this was pre-season talk, not recent info)
Course they hopefully wont need to if we stay in a nice winter pattern. Just wondering if anyone has heard?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 11, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Do we assume snowmaking is all done for the season? I know Magic cleared Sorcerer and reclaimed pipes up there and I had heard they may blow there? (this was pre-season talk, not recent info)
> Course they hopefully wont need to if we stay in a nice winter pattern. Just wondering if anyone has heard?



I doubt they will. It doesn't seem economical. Not sure what they use for a water source but if it's a pond then it's most definitely frozen over right now. It's kind of a Catch 22.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 11, 2014)

I think they do use a pond---It's on the access road right after C Lot.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 11, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


>



Damn I should have taken Thursday off and skied with you guys.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't think there's any plan for snowmaking.  I have not heard anything to back that up.  They really don't need it.  Talisman has about 6' of snow on it.  All snowmaking trails are covered very nicely.  I could see maybe blowing for a "touch up" here & there but i'd say it's doubtful.  Just my thought, really have no idea.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 11, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> I don't think there's any plan for snowmaking.  I have not heard anything to back that up.  They really don't need it.  Talisman has about 6' of snow on it.  All snowmaking trails are covered very nicely.  I could see maybe blowing for a "touch up" here & there but i'd say it's doubtful.  Just my thought, really have no idea.



I guess we have heard rumors that other trails have been recouped over the years for snowmaking. A couple of years ago someone mentioned Witch to Black Line and Sorcerer as well. Is that not the case? Which trails have snowmaking capability beyond Trick, Show Off, Magic Carpet, Wizard, and Tali?


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 11, 2014)

How busy does Winterfest get? Noticed its on the same Sat as the Black Magic Extreme Challenge.
I'll be there w/ my wife, brother in law,fiancee
My wife and I will be taking turns skiing and watching our son in the lodge/BLT.
Guessing Black Chair will be busy as people want to watch the comp so hopefully they get Red going as well.

I assume Winterfest is a good time? Never been


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 11, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> How busy does Winterfest get? Noticed its on the same Sat as the Black Magic Extreme Challenge.
> I'll be there w/ my wife, brother in law,fiancee
> My wife and I will be taking turns skiing and watching our son in the lodge/BLT.
> Guessing Black Chair will be busy as people want to watch the comp so hopefully they get Red going as well.
> ...



It should be pretty busy between the competition and the torch light parade that night. Though probably not as busy as this weekend. The Black line Tavern will be hopping that night for sure. The following day is usually pretty quiet with lots of folks that were up for the week heading home and either skiing the morning only or foregoing the whole day.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I guess we have heard rumors that other trails have been recouped over the years for snowmaking. A couple of years ago someone mentioned Witch to Black Line and Sorcerer as well. Is that not the case? Which trails have snowmaking capability beyond Trick, Show Off, Magic Carpet, Wizard, and Tali?



They have reclaimed a lot of pipe until they improve the system itself, they are limited to blowing only a small area at a time. Had we had more consistent temps early on we may have seen snowmaking on some of the other trails. Instead they were busy resurfacing the main route down and didn't get to Talisman even until 3 or so weeks ago.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice pics!  Looks like a good time!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 11, 2014)

What JR said.  It's a really fun weekend for sure.  Keep in touch Xwhaler.  We'll take a few runs with the fiancée while the wife watches the kids.  :wink:  MMW, even if they have the capability to blow, I doubt they will.  No real need.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 11, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> What JR said.  It's a really fun weekend for sure.  Keep in touch Xwhaler.  We'll take a few runs with the fiancée while the wife watches the kids.  :wink:  MMW, even if they have the capability to blow, I doubt they will.  No real need.



Well I don't know about that. Although I can understand why they wouldn't want to blow snow on Black Line but trails like Wizard could definitely use some love. Hopefully this storm will provide a little bump.


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh man looks so good. Could be epic Friday at Magic.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 11, 2014)

With the limited traffic Wizard gets, a few inches here & there & some grooming should take care of it.  NOT saying a few spots couldn't use a little.  Just not economical to send out a crew.  One good snowfall away!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow....Keep 'em coming! This thread delivers.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 11, 2014)

Ok, let me see what I can do.  Before....


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 11, 2014)

After...


----------



## farlep99 (Feb 11, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> How busy does Winterfest get? Noticed its on the same Sat as the Black Magic Extreme Challenge.
> I'll be there w/ my wife, brother in law,fiancee
> My wife and I will be taking turns skiing and watching our son in the lodge/BLT.
> Guessing Black Chair will be busy as people want to watch the comp so hopefully they get Red going as well.
> ...



It'll be busy but 'busy' by Magic standards.  Which is to say it won't really feel busy.  Black Line Tavern may get crowded, especially starting 3ish, but you can always find some space away & around the corner from the bar.  Winterfest is an awesome weekend @ Magic for sure!  Just a great, positive vibe all around the mountain.  And yes, if Red is going, lift lines will be pretty close to non-existent even though it'll be 'crowded.'

Sweet pictures Rusty!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 11, 2014)

farlep99 said:


> It'll be busy but 'busy' by Magic standards.  Which is to say it won't really feel busy.  Black Line Tavern may get crowded, especially starting 3ish, but you can always find some space away & around the corner from the bar.  Winterfest is an awesome weekend @ Magic for sure!  Just a great, positive vibe all around the mountain.  And yes, if Red is going, lift lines will be pretty close to non-existent even though it'll be 'crowded.'
> 
> Sweet pictures Rusty!



So are you and Mrs Farlep making an appearance for Winter fest?


----------



## farlep99 (Feb 11, 2014)

^unfortunately no, but hopefully 2 weekends after


----------



## Abominable (Feb 13, 2014)

RG - great pictures.  Are you affiliated with the mountain?  I noticed that your second picture (beautiful shot!) is part of their scrolling photos currently on the front page of the website.  Either way, nice work!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 13, 2014)

Nope, Abominable.  I have no affiliation with the mountain.  Just been skiing Magic for a long time & know management well.  I sent them that pic.  Thanks for the compliment, that was a cold shot.  Hope to see some of you this weekend!  Say hello.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 13, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I'll be there w/ my wife, brother in law,fiancee



I think it's great that your wife and your fiancee get along well enough to ski together.  :smile:


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 13, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I think it's great that your wife and your fiancee get along well enough to ski together.  :smile:


That's what I said!!  You said it better though.  Once again, say hello.  Fun to make some turns with some AZer's.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 13, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> That's what I said!!  You said it better though.  Once again, say hello.  Fun to make some turns with some AZer's.



LOL....I meant to say I will be there with my wife, her brother and her brother's fiancee! Sharing turns on Magic with 2 women who liked both me and each other's company would be pretty awesome however! 
We had a slight change in plans and won't be there on 2/22, but will be there 3/1.


----------

